# My Stomach is Same Size as My Chest



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My weight loss is going to according to plan. I'm getting a lot more eye than I used to, and I'm giving more eye than I used to. Halle-freakin-lujia. :yes


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

ha! awesome dude


----------



## JonnyRingo (Aug 26, 2007)

Good job man. By the way, I love your avatar. That's a great movie.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

THAT IS A GREAT MOVIE!! THANKS.


----------



## RMR (Jul 24, 2007)

Good job buddy!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

if i lived elsewhere i would SO go out on the pull [looking to meet women, in the UK] with The Calm.

Aint it odd how FEELING attractive seems to MAKE you more attractive? Its almost like this objective judging oneself against others and deciding ur ugly thing is a load of rubbish, and how you feel us 10,000 more important.

Interesting that.

Ross


----------

